# How To Configure Popup Window In Drop Down mm_menu?



## scott_dev (Jan 25, 2005)

This is the code I'm using on a standard link with no drop down menu for a popup window looks like this:

Enrollment

This is a drop down menu item I'd like to open in the same manner with the same window size, etc., but I don't know how to configure it:

window.mm_menu_0702144516_2 = new Menu("root",120,18,"Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif",10,"#ffffff","#960101","#6881b4","#f1d4d2","center","middle",4,0,1000,3,0,true,true,true,0,false,true);

mm_menu_0702144516_2.addMenuItem("News","location='../resources/news.php'");

Any pointers would be greatly appreciated!

Scott


----------



## cnelson04 (Dec 29, 2003)

i'm not really sure what your asking but, http://www.dynamicdrive.com/ has great DHTML scripts i rember useing a pop-up scrpit from them before, and it worked good!  hope that helps some. btw; welcome to TSG.  -cnelson


----------



## scott_dev (Jan 25, 2005)

I was just saying that I know how to create a popup using the popup code I posted, but I'm trying to create the same kind of setup using the mm-menu javascript - but don't know how to configure it.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Are you saying you want the menu, when clicked, to open the link in a new window?


----------



## scott_dev (Jan 25, 2005)

yes - and hopefully be able to set the window size and other attributes similar to the other popup link.


----------

